# In der Riege



## Jana337

> So richtig jung sind die designierten Minister der SPD ja nicht. Immerhin — Sigmar Gabriel als designierter Umweltminister ist mit seinen 46 Jahren der Jüngste in der Riege. Quelle


 Ist Riege ein veraltetes Wort für "die Reihe"? Oder gehört es eher dem Sportjargon an?
Und ist "in der Riege" geläufig? Könnte man es mit "in der Reihe" ersetzen?

Danke,

Jana


----------



## Tanuki

Ich kann dir nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, ob 'Riege' irgendwann einmal auch eine andere Bedeutung gehabt hat, aber bereits vor 100 Jahren wurde der Begriff praktisch ausschließlich für Mannschaften/Abordnungen im Turnen oder generell im Sport benutzt.

Etymologisch kommt das Wort nicht aus derselben Ecke wie "Reihe", sondern ist iirc vielmehr mit "Reigen" verwandt. (archaisch: Tanz bzw. auch eine zusammengewürfelte Schar von Leuten beim Tanzen) Auch semantisch assoziiert man mit 'Riege' typischerweise eine Gruppe von Leuten, die dasselbe Ziel erreichen wollen und dasselbe tun. 

Die präziseste Entsprechung im heutigen Deutsch wäre einfach "die Mannschaft", oder, ein bisschen klingender: "der Kader". Reihe wäre zu allgemein, da dieser Begriff keinen willentlichen Zusammenhalt unter den bezeichneten Leuten impliziert, sondern nur eine "Aneinanderreihung von Personen" meint. 

-T


----------



## Ralf

Du hast schon richtig erkannt, dass Riege mit dem Wort Reihe verwandt ist. Jens kann dir da sicher genaueres erklären. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass es veraltet ist, denn im Sport wird eine Mannschaft von Turnern bzw. Turnerinnen nach wie vor als Riege bezeichnet (wahrscheinlich, weil sie vor bzw. nach einem Wettkampf in einer Reihe Aufstellung nehmen). Im übertragenen Sinne wird Riege, so auch in deiner Quelle, wird Riege mitunter als Synonym für Mannschaft oder ("neudeutsch"  ) Team verwendet.

Ralf


----------



## Ralf

Tanuki said:
			
		

> ...Etymologisch kommt das Wort nicht aus derselben Ecke wie "Reihe", sondern ist iirc vielmehr mit "Reigen" verwandt. (archaisch: Tanz bzw. auch eine zusammengewürfelte Schar von Leuten beim Tanzen) ...


Teufel auch ... nicht, dass ich da etwas Falsches erzählt habe!!  
Aber mein Duden (Erscheinungsjahr 1977) sieht sowohl Riege als auch Reigen in Zusammenhang mit Reihe  

Ich lasse mich jedoch gern eines Besseren belehren. 

Ralf


----------



## Jana337

Ralf said:
			
		

> Teufel auch ... nicht, dass ich da etwas Falsches erzählt habe!!
> Aber mein Duden (Erscheinungsjahr 1977) sieht sowohl Riege als auch Reigen in Zusammenhang mit Reihe
> 
> Ich lasse mich jedoch gern eines Besseren belehren.
> 
> Ralf


Der aktuelle Duden scheint eher Ralf Recht zu geben:


> Rie|ge,  die; -, -n [aus dem Niederd. < mniederd. rige, eigtl.= Reihe; entspr. mhd. rige, Reihe; von dem dt. Erzieher F.L. Jahn (17781852) in die Turnerspr. eingef.] (bes. Turnen): Mannschaft, Gruppe.
> 
> © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch, 5. Aufl. Mannheim 2003 [CD-ROM].



Jana


----------



## Tanuki

Ähmja, amen. *puh* gottlob habe ich da ein 'iirc' reingesetzt... =D

Trotzdem wäre ich sehr zögerlich, Riege tatsächlich mit 'Reihe' zu übersetzen. Die Konnotationen sind doch deutlich verschieden... =/
-T


----------



## Ralf

Tanuki said:
			
		

> ...Trotzdem wäre ich sehr zögerlich, Riege tatsächlich mit 'Reihe' zu übersetzen. Die Konnotationen sind doch deutlich verschieden... =/
> -T


Wie gesagt, ich habe ja auch nur nachgeplappert, was ich, dummerweise ohne nähere Erläuterungen, in meinem Duden gefunden habe. Hier habe ich noch Folgendes aufgeschappt.





> ...
> *riga*, ahd., st. F. (ö): nhd. >>Reihe<<, Linie, Bogen, Kurve, Riege, ...
> ... E.: germ. *rigo, *riho, st. F. (ö), Linie, Reihe ...


Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich in aller Kürze nicht dahintergestiegen, was all die Abkürzungen bedeuten ... zumindest wird sowohl Reihe als auch Riege mit riga bzw. rigo in Verbindung gebracht. Aber ob das die Annahme eines gleichen Ursprungs rechtfertigt, weiß ich auch nicht.

Ralf


----------



## MrMagoo

Ralf, Du liegst richtig: Reihe und Riege sind etymologisch verwandt, mehr noch: sie sind im Grunde ein und dasselbe Wort:

Wie Du in Deinem Beitrag erwähntest, gehen sie auf die germanischen Formen **riho* und **rigo* zurück - deren einziger Unterschied sich in dem Konsonantenwechsel h/g zeigt.

Diesen Wechsel nennt man "Grammatischen Wechsel" und der kommt ursprünglich aus dem frühesten Germanischen.
Im Indogermanischen gab es einen sog. "freien Akzent", d.h. daß die Betonung innerhalb einer Gruppe verwandter Wörter nach bestimmten Mustern wechseln konnte.
So wurde z.B. der Infinitiv eines Verbs auf der ersten, das Präteritum (Plural) allerdings auf der zweiten Silbe betont.
Zum Germanischen hin wurde dieser "freie Akzent" in allen Formen eines Wortes auf die Stammsilbe gelegt (die fast immer die erste Silbe eines Wortes war).
Diese Verlagerung der Betonung konnte auch Auswirkungen auf die Artikulation haben: In bestimmten Fällen wurde dann der stimmlose Konsonant, der auf den Stammvokal folgte, stimmhaft.

Im heutigen Deutsch ist dieser Grammatische Wechsel nur noch in wenigen Resten vorhanden - besonders häufig war er ursprünglich in den Formen der starken Verben, die heute allerdings beinahe vollständig angeglichen wurden.

Der Wechsel *(c)h/g* ist aber noch deutlich zu sehen in dem Verb
_zie*h*en_, dessen Präteritum_ zo*g*_ lautet.
Weitere Ableitungen zu _zie*h*en_ sind: _Zu*ch*t, Zu*g*, Zü*g*el, Erzie*h*ung, Zö*g*ling, zeu*g*en_ - alle haben semantisch und natürlich etymologisch etwas mit "_ziehen_" zu tun.
Auch die Form _gedie*g*en_ zeigt Grammatischen Wechsel: Es ist das alte Partizip2 von _gedei*h*en_.
Ebenso findet sich ein solcher Wechsel in _flie*h*en_, (dazu: _Flu*ch*t_) und _flie*g*en_, die miteinander verwandt sind.

Ein weiterer Wechsel ist der von *s/r*, der im heutigen Deutsch beinahe vollkommen ausgeglichen wurde. Zu erkennen ist er noch in den Formen
_Fro*s*t_ zu _frie*r*en_ - vgl. engl: _free*z*e_
_Verlu*s*t_ zu _verlie*r*en_ - vgl. engl._ lo*s*e_, aber poetisch: _forlo*r*n_
das _We*s*en_ und _gewe*s*en_ zu _wa*r*_ - vgl. engl. _wa*s*/we*r*e_

Einen grammatischen Wechsel *d/t* findet man noch in
_lei*d*en_, Präteritum: _li*tt*_
_schnei*d*en_, Präteritum: _schni*tt*_, dazu: _Schni*tt*e_
_sie*d*en_, Präteritum:_ so*tt*_ - neben der regelmäßigen Form _sie*d*ete_.
_Knö*d*el_, der etymologisch mit _Kno*t*en_ verwandt ist

Schließlich gab es noch den Wechsel* b/f,v,w* der allerdings kaum noch zu erkennen ist.
Verwandt sind z.B. _he*b*en_ mit _He*f*e_ oder_ dar*b*en_ mit _(be)dür*f*en_.


Ich hoffe, ich konnte es ein wenig veranschaulichen 
Falls mir weitere Beispiele einfallen, lasse ich's euch wissen 

Viele Grüße
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

Ach übrigens, bevor ich's vergesse:

Der "Rei*g*en" gehört tatsächlich auch zur Rei*h*e bzw. zur Rie*g*e, denn ein "Reigen" ist ein Tanz, der in einer gewissen "Reihe" getanzt wird.

Ebenso gehört dazu der "(Schoko-)Rie*g*el", denn in einem solchen ist die Schokolade reihenartig angeordnet; eigentlich ein Diminutivum von "Riege" - aber Diminutive sind Thema eines eigenen Threads...


----------



## MrMagoo

Tanuki said:
			
		

> Ähmja, amen. *puh* gottlob habe ich da ein 'iirc' reingesetzt... =D
> 
> Trotzdem wäre ich sehr zögerlich, Riege tatsächlich mit 'Reihe' zu übersetzen. Die Konnotationen sind doch deutlich verschieden... =/
> -T



Ja, da liegst Du nicht ganz unrichtig: Wenn man zwei Parallelformen zur Verfügung hat, dann passiert es oft, daß eine davon bedeutungsmäßig leicht anders besetzt wird. 
Der Zusammenhang zum Originalwort bleibt meist erhalten, verschwimmt nur ein wenig; so kann die (Mannschafts-)"Riege" immer noch mit "Reihe" in Verbindung gebracht werden, denn gewöhnlich steht eine Mannschaft "in Reih' und Glied"


----------



## MrMagoo

Ralf said:
			
		

> *riga*, ahd., st. F. (ö): nhd. >>Reihe<<, Linie, Bogen, Kurve, Riege, ...
> ... E.: germ. *rigo, *riho, st. F. (ö), Linie, Reihe ...
> Ralf



Zu den Abkürzungen:
ahd. = althochdeutsch
st. F. (ô) = starkes Femininum der ô-Deklination
(Das kleine Dach bzw. der Längsstrich sind nur Längenzeichen)
* = rekonstruierte Vokabel

Danke übrigens für Deinen Link; dazu noch ein Zusatz:
Unter dem Stichwort "*rihan*" findet man das zu "Reihe/Riege" gehörige Verb: "reihen".

Es ist noch im Mittelhochdeutschen ein starkes Verb gewesen und hatte dort die Formen:

*rî**hen - rei**h/ri**gen - gerigen* (= Infinitiv, Prät. Sg./Prät. Pl. - Partizip2)
--> Man kann noch deutlich den Grammatischer Wechsel *h/g *sehen.Das Substantiv "Reihe" ist vom Präsens her abgeleitet (î wird im Neuhochdeutschen ei), die "Riege" vom Präteritum.

So, genug historische Grammatik jetzt! 
Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Der Wechsel *(c)h/g* ist aber noch deutlich zu sehen in dem Verb
> _zie*h*en_, dessen Präteritum_ zo*g*_ lautet.
> Weitere Ableitungen zu _zie*h*en_ sind: _Zu*ch*t, Zu*g*, Zü*g*el, Erzie*h*ung, Zö*g*ling, zeu*g*en_ - alle haben semantisch und natürlich etymologisch etwas mit "_ziehen_" zu tun.
> Auch die Form _gedie*g*en_ zeigt Grammatischen Wechsel: Es ist das alte Partizip2 von _gedei*h*en_.
> Ebenso findet sich ein solcher Wechsel in _flie*h*en_, (dazu: _Flu*ch*t_) und _flie*g*en_, die miteinander verwandt sind.
> 
> Ein weiterer Wechsel ist der von *s/r*, der im heutigen Deutsch beinahe vollkommen ausgeglichen wurde. Zu erkennen ist er noch in den Formen
> _Fro*s*t_ zu _frie*r*en_ - vgl. engl: _free*z*e_
> _Verlu*s*t_ zu _verlie*r*en_ - vgl. engl._ lo*s*e_, aber poetisch: _forlo*r*n_
> das _We*s*en_ und _gewe*s*en_ zu _wa*r*_ - vgl. engl. _wa*s*/we*r*e_
> 
> Einen grammatischen Wechsel *d/t* findet man noch in
> _lei*d*en_, Präteritum: _li*tt*_
> _schnei*d*en_, Präteritum: _schni*tt*_, dazu: _Schni*tt*e_
> _sie*d*en_, Präteritum:_ so*tt*_ - neben der regelmäßigen Form _sie*d*ete_.
> _Knö*d*el_, der etymologisch mit _Kno*t*en_ verwandt ist
> 
> Schließlich gab es noch den Wechsel* b/f,v,w* der allerdings kaum noch zu erkennen ist.
> Verwandt sind z.B. _he*b*en_ mit _He*f*e_ oder_ dar*b*en_ mit _(be)dür*f*en_.


 
Sind diese Muster denn an allen Worten anwendbar? Hier Beispiele:

das Sehen und der Segen
das Darlehen und darlegen
heil und geil (botanisch gesehen)

was und war (beide deutsch)
das Wirren und das Wissen
wissen und reißen

nass und Natter
Wasser und Watt
Mus/das Muss und Mut

weben und beben
Werk und Berg
das Wesen und Besen

Wenn die alle zusammen gehören,  dann fress ich 'nen Besen.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Sind diese Muster denn an allen Worten anwendbar? Hier Beispiele:
> 
> das Sehen und der Segen
> das Darlehen und darlegen
> heil und geil (botanisch gesehen)
> 
> was und war (beide deutsch)
> das Wirren und das Wissen
> wissen und reißen
> 
> nass und Natter
> Wasser und Watt
> Mus/das Muss und Mut
> 
> weben und beben
> Werk und Berg
> das Wesen und Besen
> 
> Wenn die alle zusammen gehören,  dann fress ich 'nen Besen.


 
Nein, die sind natürlich nicht auf alle Wörter anwendbar!! 
Der Grammatische Wechsel taucht nur in Wörtern auf, die etymologisch miteinander verwandt sind. 

Den Unterschied der Laute, die von der zweiten Lautverschiebung betroffen waren, kann man erkennen, wenn man das Englische oder das Plattdeutsche (die die Lautverschiebung NICHT mitgemacht haben) mit dem Hochdeutschen vergleicht.
Die Verschiebungen sind beeindruckend regelmäßig (auch wenn es Ausnahmen gibt).
Im Englischen heißt's z.B. "water" im Hochdeutschen "Wasser". 
Wir haben es hier mit ein und demselben Wort zu tun, das sich lautlich nur durch t/s unterscheidet. 
Ein anderes Beispiel ist das englische "cup", welches mit dem deutschen "Kopf" verwandt ist: Sie gehen auf dieselbe indogermanische Wurzel zurück, d.h. sie sind verwandt. Man sieht die Verschiebung p-->pf.
In einigen Norddeutschen Dialekten gibt's noch das "Köppken Kaffee".

Manchmal gibt es Wörter im Hochdeutschen, die keine Verschiebung aufweisen, eigentlich aber eine haben müßten - so z.B. "Lippe".
Solche Wörter sind meist aus dem Plattdeutschen ins Hochdeutsche gedrungen und haben sich dort festgesetzt. Eine hochdeutsche Variante zu "Lippe" gibt's auch: die "Lefze". Da nun zwei Wörter für ein und denselben Begriff zur Verfügung standen, konnte eins davon mit einer leicht unterschiedlichen Bedeutung besetzt werden: Die "Lefze" bezeichnet heute die Lippen eines Tieres, bspw. eines Hundes.

Von Deinen oben angeführten Beispielen zeigt sich Grammatischer Wechsel in "war/gewesen".
Beide Formen gehen auf das ausgestorbene Verb "wesen" zurück, dessen Präteritum Singular im Mittelhochdeutschen "was" lautete, das Präteritum Plural lautete "wâren".

Der Laut "s" wechselt auf Grund von Betonungsverhältnissen in einigen Formen _desselben_(!) Wortes zu "r", ein "Grammatischer Wechsel".

Die Wörter in all Deinen anderen Vergleichen sind nicht miteinander verwandt, entstammen unterschiedlichen Wurzeln, daher sind es weder Gramm. Wechsel noch irgendwelche Lautverschiebungen.

--> Watt allerdings könnte tatsächlich mit "Wasser" verwandt sein. Das müßte ich nachschauen.
Davon ab kommt "Watt" sowieso aus dem plattdeutschen Sprachraum. Eine hochdeutsche Form, sollte es eine geben, müßte nach der 2. lautverschiebung "Waß" lauten.


Mit dem deutschen Wort "weben" ist übrigens englisch "weave" verwandt.
Hier zeigt sich der Wechsel b/v.

Alles klaro?!


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Nein, die sind natürlich nicht auf alle Wörter anwendbar!!


 
Um es also durch deine endlose Erklärungung auf den Punkt zu bringen (Idiom:  um es auf den Punkt zu bringen): Es geht nur bei bestimmten Wörtern, die ich zuerst einmal kennen muss und bestenfalls auch ihre Etymologie. Also könnte ich als Laie kaum sagen, welchem indogermanischen Wortstamm "Natter" oder "Besen" entstammt?!


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Um es also durch deine endlose Erklärungung auf den Punkt zu bringen (Idiom:  um es auf den Punkt zu bringen): Es geht nur bei bestimmten Wörtern, die ich zuerst einmal kennen muss und bestenfalls auch ihre Etymologie. Also könnte ich als Laie kaum sagen, welchem indogermanischen Wortstamm "Natter" oder "Besen" entstammt?!


 
Jein - als Laie kannst Du wahrscheinlich nicht wissen, auf welchen Stamm "Natter" oder "Besen" zurückgehen - das Deutsche ist aber eine sehr flexible Sprache, besonders reich an Ableitungen; daher kann normalerweise selbst ein Laie erkennen, daß Wörter wie "war" und "gewesen" irgendwie zusammengehören - zumal es bei solchen Wörtern oft recht augenscheinlich ist.
So eben auch bei "schneiden" und "Schnitt" oder "frieren" und "Frost".
Du beschäftigst Dich ja auch weitaus mehr mit der deutschen Sprache - Dir sollten solche Gemeinsamkeiten zumindest ins Auge fallen...


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Jein - als Laie kannst Du wahrscheinlich nicht wissen, auf welchen Stamm "Natter" oder "Besen" zurückgehen - das Deutsche ist aber eine sehr flexible Sprache, besonders reich an Ableitungen; daher kann normalerweise selbst ein Laie erkennen, daß Wörter wie "war" und "gewesen" irgendwie zusammengehören - zumal es bei solchen Wörtern oft recht augenscheinlich ist.
> So eben auch bei "schneiden" und "Schnitt" oder "frieren" und "Frost".
> Du beschäftigst Dich ja auch weitaus mehr mit der deutschen Sprache - Dir sollten solche Gemeinsamkeiten zumindest ins Auge fallen...


 
Haha danke, aber auf welchen Stamm gehen denn nun Natter und Besen zurück?


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Um es also durch deine endlose Erklärungung auf den Punkt zu bringen (Idiom:  um es auf den Punkt zu bringen): Es geht nur bei bestimmten Wörtern, die ich zuerst einmal kennen muss und bestenfalls auch ihre Etymologie. Also könnte ich als Laie kaum sagen, welchem indogermanischen Wortstamm "Natter" oder "Besen" entstammt?!


Ouch. I would not have used the words "deine endlose Erklärungung". I would have called it "thorough and scholarly", and I think we are very lucky to have someone who is able to give us such information. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Ouch. I would not have used the words "deine endlose Erklärungung". I would have called it "thorough and scholarly", and I think we are very lucky to have someone who is able to give us such information.
> 
> Gaer


 
Ich hoffe, Jens hat es so verstanden, wie ich es tatsächlich gemeint habe. Es sollte keineswegs beleidigend gewesen sein.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, Jens hat es so verstanden, wie ich es tatsächlich gemeint habe. Es sollte keineswegs beleidigend gewesen sein.


I was sure you did  not mean to make it sound so. 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Haha danke, aber auf welchen Stamm gehen denn nun Natter und Besen zurück?


 
_Sowas_ weiß ich auch nicht aus dem Kopf, das müßte ich erst in einem etymologischen Wörterbuch nachschauen.
Wahrscheinlich auf keine wirklich interessanten Stämme, da mir auf Anhieb keine weiteren Wörter einfallen, die sich von denselben ableiten ließen.

Der Punkt liegt auch nicht darin, daß man weiß, von welchem Stamm Wörter abgeleitet sind, sondern daß man erkennt, daß manche Wörter eben von ein und demselben Stamm kommen - und somit verwandt sind.

Wenn Du dennoch wissen willst, auf welches Urmaterial "Natter" und "Besen" zurückgehen: Ich werde nachher mal nachsehen und es bei Gelegenheit hier posten...


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Wenn Du dennoch wissen willst, auf welches Urmaterial "Natter" und "Besen" zurückgehen: Ich werde nachher mal nachsehen und es bei Gelegenheit hier posten...


Replace "Du willst" with "ihr wollt", then count me in. 

I'm very curious who such different sounding words with meanings that seem to be so different are connected! 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Replace "Du willst" with "ihr wollt", then count me in.
> 
> I'm very curious who such different sounding words with meanings that seem to be so different are connected!
> 
> Gaer



The point is that these words aren't related... I guess this was a misunderstanding then?!
With some "Sprachgefühl", you can say quite often what words really are connected somehow, "Natter" and "Besen" are obviously too different to be derived from one and the same stem.


----------



## MrMagoo

Na dann, jetzt wird's richtig sprachwissenschaftlich.

Aus dem etymologischen Wörterbuch nach Kluge:

*Natter*
mittelhochdeutsch: _nater(e)_
althochdeutsch: _natara_
altsächsisch: _nadra_
mittelniederländisch: _nadre_
angelsächsisch: [naedre[/i]

Daneben mit Wegfall des anlautenden n:
niederdeutsch, niederländisch, englisch: _adder_

Gotisch _*nedro_ fehlt, dafür mit anderer Ablautstufe _nadrs_, entspricht altnord. _nadhr(a)_.
Urverwandt sind altirisch _nathir_ (aus: *netrik-), kymr. _neidr_ (aus: *netri-), akorn. _nader_ "Natter", lat. _natrix_ "Wasserschlange".

_*netr-, *netr-_ "Schlange" stellt man zum Verbalstamm _*(s)ne-_ "drehen, sich winden".


----------



## MrMagoo

*Besen*

mittelhochdt: _bes(e)me, besem_
althochdt. _bes(e)mo_
altsächs. _besmo_
mittelniederl. _bes(s)em_
neuniederl. _bezem_
afries., angelsächs. _besma_, engl. _besom_ führen auf westgerm. _*besman_ "Besen, Rute" aus _*bit-sman-_.

Als "Geflochtenes" gehört _*bit-sman-_ schwundstufig zur indogermanischen Wurzel _*bheidh-_ "binden, flechten" (wie lat. _fiscus_ "gebundener Korb" aus _*bhidh-sko-_).


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, Jens hat es so verstanden, wie ich es tatsächlich gemeint habe. Es sollte keineswegs beleidigend gewesen sein.


 
Gaer hatte schon Recht, es klang wirklich etwas "von oben herab"... aber ich hoffte innerlich, daß das nicht so gemeint war...


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> *Besen*
> 
> mittelhochdt: _bes(e)me, besem_
> althochdt. _bes(e)mo_
> altsächs. _besmo_
> mittelniederl. _bes(s)em_
> neuniederl. _bezem_
> afries., angelsächs. _besma_, engl. _besom_ führen auf westgerm. _*besman_ "Besen, Rute" aus _*bit-sman-_.
> 
> Als "Geflochtenes" gehört _*bit-sman-_ schwundstufig zur indogermanischen Wurzel _*bheidh-_ "binden, flechten" (wie lat. _fiscus_ "gebundener Korb" aus _*bhidh-sko-_).


Okay. Then perhaps in this case you are dealing with two completely different words from different origins that both express the idea of winding, somehow. Perhaps? Snakes "wind", and they "coil", and a broom is somthing that is bound together and has some similarities to a woven basket.

Am I close?

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Okay. Then perhaps in this case you are dealing with two completely different words from different origins that both express the idea of winding, somehow. Perhaps? Snakes "wind", and they "coil", and a broom is somthing that is bound together and has some similarities to a woven basket.
> 
> Am I close?
> 
> Gaer


 
That might be - but I'm not _that_ familiar with etymology. I often know or can at least see what words are related or might be related. 
This is easier to find out in German than in English as German is much more productive in deriving words in any form (esp. when it comes to Ablauts) while English rather uses completely different words.

It's evident very often, that words like "wenden", "Wandlung", "gewunden", "Wende", etc. are derived from "winden"; while in English different words from different stems are used: turn, conversion, loopy, reversal, etc.


Something interesting that came into my mind speaking of "winden":
Ever wondered about the weird forms of the verb "go"?

go - *went* - gone

The form *went* is the old past tense form of the verb "_to wend_" (= "to wend - went - went"), which meant "to go" in former times.

Some time ago, *go* took over the meaning of _wend_ - but lacked a past tense form - _wend_ wasn't used anymore in those situations, so its past tense form *went* was "adopted" by _go_. 
_to wend_ didn't die out but switched over to the regular weak conjugation (_wend - wended - wended_) and has a different meaning today.


In few British dialects, London respectively, a past participle "*went*" instead of *gone* can be found:
_"Have you went to the bakery?"_
Not a mistake, but a survivor of the old "wend", of course.


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> In few British dialects, London respectively, a past participle "*went*" instead of *gone* can be found:
> _"Have you went to the bakery?"_
> Not a mistake, but a survivor of the old "wend", of course.


Interesting. I recently found out that "he don't" is also a "survivor". Originally, it was I don't, you don't, he don't, just like "won't". "Doesn't" had not yet been invented.

So well educated people said, "He don't, he does not." Yet today "he don't" is considered wrong, uneducated, period. Strange how things change!

Gaer


----------

